# تعلموا بريمافيرا p6 v8.2 مع الكتاب الرائع و الكامل



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 يناير 2014)

الزملاء الكرام
هذا الكتاب لتعليم بريما فيرا P6 V8.2 
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعواتكم 

http://www.4shared.com/office/9g99MgBOba/Oracle_Primavera_P6_Version_8_.html


----------



## محمد السواكنى (29 يناير 2014)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## استشاري وليد (10 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## koko mata (13 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (15 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## enghaytham (16 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## fouadsoleman (17 مايو 2014)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## medhat1973 (5 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## mezohazoma (7 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thebrave_amor (19 يوليو 2014)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .. أمين


----------



## TheExpert (21 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (8 أغسطس 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## imadali (15 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا بوركت اخي الكرم


----------



## hawk117 (27 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## واثق الخطوه (6 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ... و شكرا على المجهود


----------



## maxtom (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ـــــــــــ كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات ــــــــــ


----------



## mostafa_badran (11 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/اكرم محمود (1 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (18 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## السيد يوسف (27 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (4 مارس 2015)

بورك جهدك وجزيت خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## ebdaa4eim (26 أبريل 2015)

Thanksssssssssss:7:


----------



## MHRL (23 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (23 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (13 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

